
Stanley Kubrick, cinephile - pmoriarty
http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/sight-sound-magazine/polls-surveys/stanley-kubrick-cinephile
======
sidcool
Kubrick was a master storyteller. I didn't get most of his films in the first
watch. But once I get them, it is impossible to ignore.

